# How do you beat Eldar with 'Nids?!



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

EVERY SINGLE battle I ALWAYS lose against those damn elves!!!! How the hell do you beat them with Tyranids!? I'm just looking for some general tactics, because I can never use my psychic powers because of those psyker-guys, and I lost in combat to those horrible troop choices with I5. 

Thanks


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm, spam hive guard for a start, warp lance doesn't help against serpents. Horrible troop choices with I5? Dire Avengers I take it? Jump them with hormaguants equiped with toxin sacs as they'll reroll to wound and also have I5.

Try biovores, large blast S4 AP4 will cut through most of their infantry. If you're relying too much on your powers then try some other tactic. Really I can't see what your problem is, nids should be able to come up with a reasonable counter to any eldar list.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Hive Guard make spess elfs cry.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hm... I guess it's because I did an all deep strike list?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Doomy in that drop pod thing and Death Leaper then use Death Leapers -D3 leadership on Farseer and pod the doom down next to it and mind rape it.
You now have your psychic powers back, also lash wips...lots and lots of lash wips cos I1 Banshees makes space elves cry


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

I'd echo the Hive Guard option that was already put out there but I'd also recommend Deathleaper for the anti-psychic shenanigans he brings - getting rid of Fortune can mean destroying a unit in a turn when it would take a couple of turns. 

What points are you playing at and what do you have available? The stuff in the Eldar player's army might give us a better idea of what units will work and what won't. Biovore's S4 AP4 shots might be useful against infantry but they'll be useless if they're all in transports and you need to crack them open first. In that case I'd be advocating more anti-tank stuff.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> What points are you playing at and what do you have available?


Well, it's too late now, but I'll try out Deathleaper and DoM. Thanks!


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

1 - Stop taloring an amry to beat another one. It's cheese of the highest caliber
2 - You don't, Mwahahahahahahahah! :taunt:

But if you HAVE to go agianst those to buits of advice then try these out;

Eldar no everythign perfectly but as the cost of something else. for example Fire Dragons bust tanks easy but don't do too hot agianst the horde while Scorpions will cleave tohguht the horde in seconds but can barley touch tanks or mosnters. But all Eldar have a few things in common.
1 - They all(expet Pheiox lords, Wraithlords and the Avatar) have a Toughness of 3. this means strength 6+ attakcs will insteant kill so get thoguhs mosnters into comabt with there HQ's not matter how awsuem they are.
2 - Most Eldar have an average armour save of 4+ so fall short with mas fire power like Devourer termguants or other large shooting attacks.

However they also have a few things in common that hinder you;
1 - Noone has an Inisative lower than 4. Most are higher so only Genestealers or Lash whips can help you there.
2 - They are far breaver than most armys with most eldar being Ld9(that even better than normal marines) so pinning attacks own't work.

So my advice is to think aobut the following Nids;
Tyranid Prime - The cheapest HQ and also he doesn't have Pyscic powers for them to spoil. Just use mussles to beat them up.
Hive Guard - Lots of high strength shots.
Venomthropes? - To give you cover if you wish.
Tyranid Warriors - Can be given Lash whips cna hard to move with eldar short range fire power.
Genestealers - The only modal you ahve theat can beat them in speed. best used with outflanking.
Termguants/Hormgaunts - just for numbers and will destroy anyhtign if they get too close.
Biovore - they excel at killing any non MEQ's.
Mawloc/Trygon Prime - Will destory them. Also always take the prime to interfere with there Psychic powers.

I hope that helped soemwhat


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Depends if you're playing "Doom can hit transported units" or not, otherwise the Farseer will laugh in the face of DoM and drive off next turn.

Your strong points:

- Hive Guard. T6 = immune to Instant Death and they have the perfect weapon to kill AV12 skimmers. Take at least 4, if not 6-9.
- Hordes of bugs that can damage AV10 in melee. The skimmers are fast, but if you have enough horde then you should be able to dogpile a couple of vehicles and bring them down with glancings/rendings on the back armour.
- Shadow of the Warp. If you can get your Synapse close to his Farseer and stick with him, he'll have a very hard time putting out proper psychic support.

Your weaknesses depend entirely on what kind of army he is fielding. If he's playing Mechdar then he'll be faster and have more firepower than you. If he's playing a foot based army I have no idea why you're not crushing him. If he's playing with a jetbike-mounted Seer council then take as much anti-psyker as you can and then swamp him with Gaunts. If he fails to get a Fortune off then he's toast.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> 1 - Stop tailoring an army to beat another one. It's cheese of the highest calibre
> 2 - You don't, Mwahahahahahahahah! :taunt:
> 
> But if you HAVE to go against those two bits of advice then try these out;
> ...


Sorry I couldn't help it. :biggrin:


----------

